# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  66o Παγκόσμιο Ορνιθολογικό πρωτάθλημα Cesena 2018

## jk21

Αυτες τις ημερες διεξαγεται στην Τσεζενα της Ιταλιας το 66ο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα .

Οι συμμετοχες απο Ελλαδα αρκετες  . Ηδη υπηρξε διεξαγωγη κρισεων και ανακοινωθηκαν καποια αποτελεσματα (οχι ακομα σε καναρινια φωνης )

Μπορειτε να τα δειτε στη σελιδα της διοργανωσης  , κατεβαζοντας τα σχετικα pdf αρχεια

https://www.cesena2018.com/classific...-il-canto.html


Ανα χωρα τα μεταλλια δεν εχουν ακομα ανακοινωθει 


Παντως αν και οι σελιδες αρκετες , να ξεχωρισω τις επιτυχιες

 στις καρδερινες και τα υβριδια του Χατζουλη και σε αλλο ειδος ιθαγενους (τσιχλοειδη ) του Μιχουλη 

στα Καναρινια gloster τον πρωην προεδρο του ΛΑΣΥΚ και φιλο Φωτο , 

στα Ισαμπελα του Τουμπανακη  , του Κοσμη στα Norwich , στα Βερνης του Παπαισιδωρου και Καλογεροπουλου 

σε διαφορα ειδη παπαγαλων των Βρανα  Μπαλιαλου κυριως αλλα  και Παπαδοπουλου  , Καζακη 

του φιλου μου του Σακη του Γουσια , του Παπαγεωργιου , του Bεντουρη στα εξωτικα 

στα ορτυκια  του Γιαννοπουλου 

και καποια αλλα ονοματα που δεν θυμαμαι κατηγορια οπως Διγαλακης , Τσαμουργελη ,Ικι 





Ισως να παρελειψα και καποιους ...



Η Ιταλια ειτε λογω παραδοσης αλλα εντοπιοτητας , η Ισπανια  επισης δειχνουν να εχουν τις δυο πρωτες θεσεις στο συνολο

----------


## jk21

Τα μεταλλια ανα χωρα





Η λιστα με τον αριθμο και το ειδος των μεταλλιων ανα εκτροφεα με σειρα συγκομιδης  και η ολοκληρωμενη λιστα (και με καναρινια φωνης )  ανα κατηγορια πουλιων  στα συννημενα pdf αρχεια

Nα επισημανω και τα ονοματα των Τσοπανογλου με χρυσο στις 4αδες στην κατηγορια original timbrado ,και  του Χαιτιδη με ασημενιο στις δυαδες

----------


## jk21

Tα αναλυτικα αποτελεσματα στα timbrado 


Συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια και ειδικα στον αξιο ΧΟΜΠΙΣΤΑ , μεθοδικα εργαζομενο σε αυτα τα πουλια  Δημητρη Κουτσελιτη , κατα gbc γνωστο και ως jimk1 



Mπραβο Δημητρη !!!

----------


## fantomas

Συγχαρητήρια στους εκτροφείς που έλαβαν μέρος στο διαγωνισμό που είναι και αρκετοί όπως βλέπω στον πίνακα !!

----------


## jk21

και ενα 90αρι για τον Βασιλη τον Δοσοπουλο , κατα << gbc >>    xXx

----------


## adreas

Εκεί  ήμουν   και  εγώ   έλαβα συμμετοχή    με  2  υβρίδια    του  17   φανετοκαρδέρινα.  Έλαβα  88  και  89   βαθμούς.  Βέβαια   δεν  ξέρω   αν  ήταν ακριβώς  έτοιμα   γιατί  μετά  από  σεισμό  21  Δεκεμβρίου  τους   έπεσαν  οι  οδηγοί  αλλά   ήτα   παγκόσμιο    και  εκεί   δεν  σηκώνει   παιχνίδια  πρέπει  να  έχεις  το  κάτι άλλο   η  κατηγορία  είναι  υβριδισμοί   μεταξύ   ευρωπαϊκών  ιθαγενών   οπότε  καταλαβαίνεται   ότι   υπάρχουν δεκάδες  διασταυρώσεις   να  κάνεις.  Άξιο   είναι  να  αναφέρουμε   τον  δικό  μας   που  πήρε   1  στην τετράδα   καρδερίνες   και  1   στα  μονά  καρδερίνες   Χατζούλης   μπράβο  του!!!!

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο στα πουλακια και σε σενα Ανδρεα !Θυμαμαι που ειχαμε μιλησει τοτε και νομιζα δεν θα τα κατεβαζες τελικα και δεν κοιταξα καθολου για το ονομα σου .Μια χαρα πηγανε !

----------


## stefos

πολλα πολλα συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ο δικος μας << Μπιλλαρος >> κατα GBC  γνωστος ως χΧχ   , προεδρος του ΛΑΣΥΚ και ο Χατζουλης ο Δημητρης μελος του συλλογου και παγκοσμιος πρωταθλητης στις Καρδερινες στο φετεινο παγκοσμιο σε συνεντευξη στην κρατικη τηλεοραση 

στο βιντεο του συνδεσμου που οδηγει στο fb 



https://www.facebook.com/lakis.akila...1437713393722/

----------


## panos70

τρομερη εμπειρια οποιος μπορεσε να παει και συγχαρητηρια στους συμμετεχοντες

----------


## wild15

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά! !!!!

----------

